# What are some good Tchaikovsky Symphony sets?



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

I have the one with the Russian National Orchestra conducted by Mikhail Pletnev. I think it is excellent. I do not think it can be surpassed. Nonetheless, I am interested in another Tchaikovsky set. I always prefer something fast to slow. And better sound quality is always preferable. Thanks.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Perhaps Gergiev?


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Perhaps Gergiev?


I've never been a huge fan of Gergiev. Plus I would rather have it all the symphonies at once, not split into two different cases.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

The one I've got is Bournemouth SO conducted by Andrew Litton. I have never heard a more dramatic and powerful Manfred since.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't have Karajan but it seems like that might be a natural choice. But I don't know if it includes the Manfred Symphony, so that's another thing to watch out for.


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

Of the three sets I have, Muti, Temirkanov and Järvi, I have to say it is Muti's that consistently puts a smile on my face.









And it's available on Brilliant Classics for a pretty good price:









BTW, Muti recorded the Tchaikovsky symphony twice, this set is with the Philadelphia Orch.

(I keep editing this thing!)

One last thing and I'll shut up. The Järvi can be downloaded at Amazon for $6! And it includes a lot of minor Tchaikovsky. Does not include the Manfred, however.

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-G...keywords=tchaikovsky+jarvi&pebp=1418129671182


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Markbridge said:


> Of the three sets I have, Muti, Temirkanov and Järvi, I have to say it is Muti's that consistently puts a smile on my face.
> 
> View attachment 58182
> 
> ...


To piggyback on Markbridge, the Järvi set is Neeme Järvi with the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra. It can be had for $5.99 without Manfred or, even better, for $2.19. This set includes the 6 Järvi performances, a Manfred by Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra and Gennady Rozhdestvensky, and other essential Tchaikovsky works. Both are friendly on the wallet and will provide hours of listening.


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

^^That set for $2.19 will give you all of the Tchaikovsky you ever wanted but never asked for! :clap:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Perhaps Gergiev?


Nyet! He is maddeningly inconsistent.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Markbridge said:


> Of the three sets I have, Muti, Temirkanov and Järvi, I have to say it is Muti's that consistently puts a smile on my face.
> 
> View attachment 58182
> 
> ...


 I would avoid the Jarvi. I bought his 5th and it's a snoozer. The Muti is a great recommendation. I also bought the Brilliant set . Well recorded, great playing characterful performances, and really inexpensive. The Ormandy boxed set is another inexpensive, well played, recorded set, that also features the Ballet Suites and most of the Concertos. I also have the Pletnev set on Pentatone because I wanted a set in High Resolution format. It has a good 1, 4,5, and 6, and is a little off in the Manfred and somewhat meandering in 2 and 3, but that is a common problem in complete cycles.

My overall favorites by Symphony.
#1--Karajan of Pletnev
#2-Muti
#3-Jansons/Oslo
#4-Bernstein/NYPhil (1970s)
#5- Monteux/Boston SO or Vienna Phil
#6-Solti/CSO--a bit of a guilty pleasure with over the top playing; Muti or Ormandy are good alternatives, Mravisnky if you want intensity without hysteria


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

Jansons/Oslo is a solid recommendation, if not the most exciting. I believe it is on Chandos, and you also get Manfred.
The Neeme Jarvi cycle got some mixed reviews - the 3rd is excellent, but some of the others were fairly mediocre.
I don't believe in getting a cycle all by one conductor just for the sake of having a cycle all by one conductor. For the 6th, there are a few that are absolutely superb - among these are Monteux/Boston and Mravinsky/Leningrad. The Mravinsky/Leningrad on DG comes, also, with the 4th and the 5th. My recommendation is to get that one, then fill in the others as needed. As mentioned, the Jarvi 3rd is wonderful. For the Manfred, Petrenko/Liverpool on Naxos is an excellent recording. For 1 and 2, Jansons/Oslo is a great choice.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

.






.








Svetlanov's live cycle recorded in Tokyo by Canyon Classics released in 1995 is about the best cycle ever released on CD, that is if you can dig out a set, seems to be OOP at the moment!

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

ptr said:


> View attachment 58200
> .
> View attachment 58201
> .
> ...


I agree-- as a_ set_; and as far as fierce, heroic, and absolutely galvanizing performances go. The last movement of his Tchaikovsky Fourth is unbelievable in the energy he conjures up.

I still think the EMI/Karajan/BPO Tchaikovsky Fifth has the most _heroic _and_ poised _horns I've ever heard; and the same goes for the EMI/Karajan/BPO Tchaikovsky's Sixth.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree Pletnev is my favorite, but I can also recommend Markevitch and the LSO (two Philips sets) and the set of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Claudio Abbado.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite set is with Mariss Jansons conducting the Oslo Philharmonic. Definitive as definitive can be, in my opinion.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Though not a whole set, I've always had a preference for Mravinsky's set of 4, 5 and 6.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> My favorite set is with Mariss Jansons conducting the Oslo Philharmonic. Definitive as definitive can be, in my opinion.


I would agree with this but would also give an honourable mention to Karajan cycle also


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

An "oldie but goodie" is the Markevitch set from the 1960s on Philips:















which I see has been reissued on Newton Classics:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Pletnev's set looks to be the set that I will start off with then. Then maybe Karajan next.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Brilliant Classics has a great 7 disc set on sale at Presto Classical.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/94307


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bruce said:


> Though not a whole set, I've always had a preference for Mravinsky's set of 4, 5 and 6.


Must confess they seem a bit rushed and hectic to me.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Pletnev's set looks to be the set that I will start off with then. Then maybe Karajan next.


You will not be disappointed.


----------

